# flash links won't open on my website!(Moved from Internet Explorer)



## kaper (Jan 13, 2008)

Please help me out my website is www.gadgetvault.co.uk i've recently changed laptop and have winxp sp2, with flash, java, shockwave etc, but some of the flash links on my site wont open and some will, ive tried uninstalling flash and reinstalling etc but to no avail,

Please suggest what I can try to solve this problem!!!


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ kaper: I tried your website with FF2, Opera9, Safari and IE6, but all seems to work perfectly. Can you specify which links that do not work for you?


----------



## kaper (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi KoosHopeloos,

The links that won't work are as follows,

when you click on the big flash buttons on the home page they work fine, they then redirect you to the sub categories, i.e Boys toys, Girls Toys, Room 69, Big Brother,

Then when you arrive there click on the smaller button links just below the big buttons and you will see that they will or won't work, the links wobble as they are supposed to but no matter how hard you click they won't open up the pages,

Much appreciated,

I am lost with this one, hope you have better luck!


----------



## kaper (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,

I have resolved the issue,

adobe flash 9.0 doesn't allow the formentioned links to open, I uninstalled and went to flash 8.0 and they work fine now, i'm hoping my web designer can resolve this issue,

thanks for your help ans i'm a newb its appreciated


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ kaper: your welcome! Glad you found out what the problem is.


----------

